# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Not coping so well...

## CaterpillarGirl

I feel very much like I could sleep all day at the moment if I didn't have responsibilities to get up for, it's worse now it's the summer holidays so I don't even have to get my daughter up for school (I don't work until the evenings) I only got up this morning to let the dog out for a wee, when I do get up I wake with a sense of dread for what the day might bring...

----------


## OldMike

My sleep patterns leave a bit to be desired I often fall asleep in front of the TV of an evening so end up going to bed in the early hours, mind you a lot of people my age (71) are prone to dozing in a chair in the evening.

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

My dad is always telling me that he falls asleep in front of the TV  :):  I actually find it really hard to sleep during the day once I'm up even though I feel constantly exhausted!

----------


## Suzi

Can you do things like plan a nice activity each day that's something to look forward to getting up to?
What about planning in walks and then it might help you sleep? Try some mindfulness?

----------



----------


## Justchris

I can relate. I struggle to sleep at night but come next day I want to sleep the day away. I think thatÂs my old friend anxiety tipping his hat

Reading helps me to calm anxiety at night and coffee saves the day come morning!

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I think it's a mixture of depression and anxiety for me, I could try planning things but I'm unsure if I'd actually go through with my plans and my daughter never wants to do anything! I have been out today though but only because I had to take my cat to the vets, I've never tried reading to calm my anxiety, I think because when I get really wound up I find it hard to concentrate on anything, I might give it a go though

----------


## Justchris

You went out, you got stuff done - that’s a win. Make sure you give yourself credit where it’s due! 
Definitely a mix of both I think. Reading might not be right for you but I’d recommend you give it a go, engages your brain way more than tv and has the magical ability to take your mind elsewhere.

----------

Flo (23-07-18)

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I love to read, did my degree in English literature because of my love of reading, I just never seem to do it anymore. I actually tried doing some reading earlier this afternoon but due to an incident of mixed up dates with some coursework I handed in my stomach ended up in knots and I couldn't concentrate (even after the issue got resolved)

----------


## Flo

Why not get some CD books and let someone else read you a story instead...then you can relax and enjoy it. I'm sure the 'book worm effect' will come back at a later date when you aren't as stressed.

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

That's a nice idea, not something I would have thought of, I'll give it a go

----------


## Paula

Whens your appointment?

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

My appointment is next Thursday. I'm so annoyed, I've been waiting in all day for this plumber who said he would be here in the morning, text him around 12 to ask if he knew what time he'd be here and got no reply, now I have to go to work

----------


## Suzi

I hate that! I hope you've heard from them by now!

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Nope, still nothing, I text my landlord when I got to work at 3 and he said he'd got in touch with him and the guy would be ringing me, never did, I've just text my landlord again

----------


## Paula

What a pain in the rear!

----------


## Suzi

That's terrible! I hope that they get someone out urgently....

----------


## Flo

It's not on is it? waiting in all day. Or the 'between 08.30 and 4.30pm' A whole day wasted.

----------


## OldMike

That sucks it means you wasted a day staying in.

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Not heard back yet! It was so frustrating, poor Mia didn't get her walk yesterday and waiting in like that gives me anxiety so I couldn't even get anything done! I spent the day watching TV but I did do step ups while I was watching so I still got my exercise in! We've already been out for a very wet walk today, I'm just doing some work on my assignment now (my head is much clearer today and I've already made good progress). Going to go and have a brew with my dad after dinner and then I'm going out for a couple of drinks with the fiancé's new friend and his girlfriend (our first couple friends, I hope we get on, I've met the guy once but he was very drunk and loud, not met his girlfriend but apparently she's quiet like me)

----------


## Suzi

I hate having to wait in for people who don't turn up! 
Woohoo for a night out! Have a great time lovely!

----------


## Suzi

When do you get your results from your course? 
It's lovely to see you though!

----------


## Paula

How are you CG?

----------


## OldMike

Just a quick hi  :(hi):  CGirl  :(bear):

----------

